# Spice Rum Brittany's ...who owns one of there dogs



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Ok the fiancee is wanting to buy me a pup and she has been doing a ton of research without me knowing it on breeders. I did some in the past myself and Spice Rum was on my short list. Who here owns one of their dogs or hunted over them? The game plan for the dog is to do a little hunting every fall, but I also want it to be a great family dog and dog I can have at my place of work. It also has to be ok with cats since she has two, everything I have read has told me if they are raised with them they should be ok.

The reason I settle on a Brittany is because of the size and the temperament. All the Brit's I have met have been has friendly has beagles and labs.They also seem to be very smart and eager to please their owner.

Give me your thoughts boys and girls.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

I like the center ridge britts

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## i missed again (Sep 7, 2008)

i Have a marsport brit and could not be happier I also looked at spice rum brits but the timeing was off good luck they are great dogs


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

I forgot call Bob Bricker at d dog wood kennels

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

Bob Bricker & Hap Harrison are pretty good friends. Bob pretty much uses Hap's "Beckham" or "Luke" for breeding his females. I believe Beckham just earned his FC this spring. Great dog. Hap's going to be at Ionia FT coming up in the middle of May. If you're in the area that would be a good chance to see a number Britts and at least 2 pups out Hap's "Luke".

Just be prepared for a high energy hamster! :lol:


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

I should put this out there I just want a good hunting buddy I can careless about field trials and all that stuff.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

With good breeding you'll get both. Hap & Bob have been at this for a long time and produce great pups. I think britts in general do well with cats. Just introduce them with close supervision as a pup so an eye doesn't get taken out. We've got some outdoor cats that my britt will just sniff. No aggression towards them, just curiosity.


----------



## TimBuckTwo (Jan 3, 2009)

Freestone said:


> Just be prepared for a high energy hamster! :lol:


Understatement of the year! My wife nearly killed me and the dog until the dog was 18 months!


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

I have known and watched these dogs for 20 years. Met Hap in nstra trials and walk braces with him now on occasion in walking trials
His dogs always compete with the big dogs.
You will have a nice hunting dog.


----------



## A2Brit (Jun 6, 2012)

I hunt over a Marsport Brit, and could not think of a better fit. He is my GFs dog (at least SHE thinks so), but he has bonded with me as his hunting partner. I have Hunt Tested him thru the Senior level, and he is testing at Master. These tests are great opportunities to get him on more birds..to prepare him for hunting grouse in the fall. And, Ive learned a lot of training techniques from the other handles. Dont limit your perception of the trials/tests as competition...think of them as ways to make both of you better hunters!


----------



## gitfiddler (Aug 20, 2004)

I own one of Mikes Britts. She is a Pointing Machine. Very good family dog. Best dog Ive ever owned. I can't say enough good things about this dog.


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

TimBuckTwo said:


> Understatement of the year! My wife nearly killed me and the dog until the dog was 18 months!


Tell me about it! I laughed when I read this, my wife didn't. :lol:

She used to give me reports everyday when I got home from work about all the little things Ruby did that annoyed her. Ruby must be starting to settle down at 16 months because I'm no longer getting the daily reports. We've got a slider that she would clean constantly when Ruby got it dirty (probably 3 times a day). She'd be out there trying to clean it and Ruby would immediately start licking her in the face when she bent over.


----------



## TimBuckTwo (Jan 3, 2009)

My brit chewed EVERYTHING! Even after he got his adult teeth he chowed everything. I'm not kidding, not matter how much I exercised that dog I never saw him tired, it was unbelievable.


----------



## paradise_hunter (Jul 7, 2005)

My wife and I got a britt from Rick's Brittany Kennel out of Allenton, Mi. almost 3 years ago and couldn't be happier. She's exactly what you're describing you want, hunts a few times in the fall but 80% family/house dog. Obviously on the high strung side for the first year or so, but that's all Brittany's. Rick, the breeder was great to deal with. My dogs sire was Hap's Spice Rum Luke.


----------



## Frank C (Dec 18, 2007)

My first-ever dog is 11-year old Rusty that is the product of Hap Harrison breeding MacKenzie Spice Rum to Auten's Jack B Quick. He's been a great bird dog (mostly wild birds in Michigan, Iowa, and South Dakota), gentle house pet, and great companion. Lots of energy though! He tore his ACL on a hunting trip in December 2011. After surgery and rehab, he's back hunting again with no signs of slowing down (other than slight hearing loss). I ran into Hap at the Brittany Field Tril in Ionia back in Apriil and he is a class act. It was kinda neat to reintroduce him to Rusty - a pup whom he handled 11-years ago.

I highly recommend a Spice rum Brittany!

Frank


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

I agree, Hap is one of the nicest, most helpful guys you'll meet!


----------



## frank coolbaugh (Jul 16, 2002)

I would also check with Herb park at cast-a-britt located in pinckney(734-878-6070).He has nice britts also.


----------

